# Anti-herói Macunaíma passa de 2000 na calada....



## Vanda

*Como bom mineiro, Macu trabalha em silêncio e aproveita os feriados para disparar dos 2000! Fala sério, Macu! Cumé que você faz isso comigo? 

E cumé que nós viveríamos sem as mineirices do 'meu' mineiro preferido? Nosso fórum não teria a mesma cor sem seus 'causos' ou sem a famosa mania de inconfidência mineira. Tá no sangue, né? 

Viva a* inconfidência  *quero dizer, viva a 'impertinência' desse JK! Que logo venham mais 50-anos-em-5!*


----------



## olivinha

Oi Macu. 
Eu simplesmente amo ler os seus comentários! Estou até pensando em começar um fã club do Macunaíma.
Você é demais, garoto, o tempero que o forum necessita! 
 
Se precisar de apoio contra o acordo, podexá que eu convoco a torcida do Flamengo.
 
Beijão e parabéns!
O


----------



## Carfer

Acho que não o acompanho na questão do acordo, ou melhor, não o acompanho em todas as críticas que lhe faz, porque noutras manda a justiça e o bom-senso que lhe dê razão. Mas sempre gostei de inconfidentes e rebeldes de toda a espécie, pensem o que pensarem e estejam ou não do meu lado da barricada. E há poucas coisas que eu aprecie mais do que alguém que pensa pela sua cabeça e que não faz vénias às convenções ou ao pensamento conformado e conformista. Ler os posts do Macunaíma é muito refrescante e instrutivo, por isso só posso dizer que 2000 é pouco, esperamos e precisamos de muitos mais. Venham eles.
Um grande abraço


----------



## Benvindo

Parabéns Macunaíma, é muito bom poder contar contigo no fórum.


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Macunaíma!

Feliz terceiro milénio.


----------



## Joca

Não conheço muito bem o Macunaíma, mas a impressão que tenho dele é que tem *pelo menos* o dobro da idade que diz ter. Modéstia à parte, deve ser o peso da sabedoria. 

Parabéns!


----------



## Nanon

Macunaíma said:


> _Depois do fórum, a língua portuguesa se tornou para mim uma coisa lúdica, interessante, prazerosa. É isso que dá andar em boa companhia!_


Isso foi escrito pelo Macu depois de 1000 posts.
E agora depois de 2000, eu continuo sendo fã incondicional.

Um beijão!


----------



## ewie

Parabéns Mac ~ você é o meu mineiro favorito também


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Já que falamos de inconfidência, faço uma confidência: quando entrei no fórum pela primeira vez, dei uma olhada assim por alto, li umas coisinhas aqui, outras ali, fiquei matutando se eu queria entrar ou se queria ficar de fora, e nessa toada fui abrindo um thread, depois outro, e um nome sobressaiu: esse tal de Macunaíma, que escrevia uns troços interessantes. Aí, pensei: vou chegar perto desse cara. A minha maneira de chegar perto foi a minha inscrição no forum com o nome de outro grande personagem da literatura brasileira. Pensei assim: nunca puseram o Dom Casmurro conversando com o Macunaíma. Vai ser agora, vamos ver o que vai dar. Não me arrependo: deu coisa boa. Dom Casmurro tem aprendido muito com Macunaíma, direitinho do jeito que o M. de A. (Mário de Andrade) queria e o outro M. de A. (Machado de Assis) nunca suspeitava. 

Não sei se me fiz entender. Acho que me enrolei um pouco, mas vai assim mesmo...


----------



## Mangato

Parabéns. Para seres um anti-heroi preguiçoso,   os 2000 não concordam.

Um abraço.

MG


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, eu rachei de rir do seu "50 anos em 5"! Só você mesmo! (Para quem não souber: "50 anos em 5" foi o lema da campanha à presidência de Juscelino Kubitschek, meu conterrâneo de Diamantina, em 1956.). Com essa produtividade de 2000 posts em 3 anos, e para ficar num mineiro ilustre, eu estou mais para aquele simpático bicho-preguiça, morador honorário da Praça Germânica em Teófilo Otoni, do que para o Tiradentes ou o Juscelino do WR.

Agora, sério: eu cheguei aqui porque descobri neste fórum uma ferramenta incrível para melhorar meu inglês, que não ata nem desata, e acabei me apaixonando pelo nosso fórum de português, onde desde então eu me estabeleci como um dos mais aguerridos palpiteiros de plantão. Uma das razões para isso foi essa nossa moderadora que é a encarnação das vitudes mineiras: hospitaleira, conciliadora e gregária. Eu já perdi a conta de quantas vezes a Vanda, com aquela delicadeza das damas de boa família de Ubá, me chamou a atenção quando eu desviava o tópico de um thread para o campo da economia política, astrologia, egiptologia, numismática, ornitologia, heráldica, farmacologia, ourivesaria, bordado ponto-cruz, culinária afro-brasileira (só para ficar em alguns casos) e a bronca se transformava numa divertida troca de mensagens pessoais. Do tempo em que eu cheguei, estão aqui hoje a Olivinha, nossa garota de Ipanema, e Outsider, nosso Dom Afonso da Maia. 

Se, por um lado, é bem verdade que eu fiquei _um pouco_ aquém da minha meta de falar inglês tão bem quanto William Faulkner, por outro adquiri com vocês tantos conhecimentos e perspectivas sobre a minha própria língua e tanto interesse em aprender mais que me dou por satisfeito, já que a minha falta de talento para línguas estrangeiras parece um fator biologicamente determinado. Além do que ganhei em conhecimentos, com a convivência, sempre fica (eu espero) em mim um pouco da fidalguia do Carfer, da doçura da Nanon, do humor surpreendente e delicioso do Ewie, da elegância do nosso Bento Santiago (pare de se culpar Dom, a Capitu o traiu mesmo, eu não tenho dúvida).

Joca, Benvindo, Mangato, muito obrigado pela lembrança - é bom compartilhar o fórum com vocês!

Obrigado a todos. Valeu mesmo!

_Macu_


----------



## Macunaíma

olivinha said:


> Se precisar de apoio contra o acordo, podexá que eu convoco a torcida do Flamengo.


 
Poxa, Olivinha, ótima idéia! A torcida do Flamengo sempre atrai a simpatia da Globo! A gente só vai ter que fazer um _briefing_ antes sobre como era ANTES do acordo para localizá-los (podemos destacar o Guigo para a tarefa, embora eu ache que o Dom iria preferir a torcida de _PhD's_ do Fluminense, que nos dispensaria essa etapa, mas que, em compensação, não atrai a simpatia de ninguém, senão a compaixão). Daí a gente pode organizar uma marcha até a sede da ABL e atirar ovos na fachada (cozidos que é para não sujar a cidade, como fez Jaguar, vestido de Dom Pedro I, na posse de Roberto Campos, num ato de alta octanagem midiática que deve nos inspirar e guiar). A gente pode contratar assessoria da CNBB para escolher um nome bem dramático para nossa marcha, tipo A Marcha dos Vencidos (que tal?) ou A Marcha dos Humilhados e Ofendidos, e sairíamos todos às ruas exibindo faixas onde se leria "Não passarão!". Tinha que ser num dia de recesso do Congresso, que é quando a pauta dos telejornais fica mais vazia. Com alguma sorte, a gente conseguiria um editorial do Arnaldo Jabor. Isso colocaria a nossa _cause célèbre_ lingüística na agenda do país - isso se o Manuel Carlos não resolver matar um personagem da novela das oito e fazer mistério de quem é o assassino, porque aí não tem causa neste país que consiga disputar a atenção.

Como diria meu avô:_ "vamos ver isso, vamos ver isso..."_


----------



## cuchuflete

Parabéns Macunaíma!




​


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macunaíma said:


> (pare de se culpar Dom, a Capitu o traiu mesmo, eu não tenho dúvida)





Macunaíma said:


> a torcida de _PhD's_ do Fluminense ... que ... não atrai a simpatia de ninguém, senão a compaixão


Mas vocês viram que coisa? A gente vem aqui, cheio de simpatia, pra dar um abraço no cara, e o que é que recebe de volta? No meu caso, ele me chama de corno e ainda vem me dizer que eu mereço compaixão...  É mesmo coisa de mineiro... Ô raça!

Atenção, navegantes de primeira viagem: é tudo brincadeirinha, hein?


----------



## Vanda

Bentinho, liga, não, sô. Cê sabe, né? _
Mineiro não é contra nem a favor; antes, pelo contrário. __Mineiro fica em cima do muro, não por imparcialidade, mas para poder ver melhor os dois lados.(fonte)

_


----------



## MOC

Parabéns Macu!

Como os demais, que aqui fizeram questão de deixar uma palavra de consideração e apreço, e apesar da minha participação neste fórum nos últimos tempos ser intermitente, não deixo de reparar nos comentários interessantes e aos quais é impossível ser indiferente, juntando-me ao desejo de que venham mais mil.

Espero também que não esteja demasiado atrasado e que chegue ainda um abraço aí aos confins da Tonga da Mironga do Kabuletê, onde espero que as Mirongas do Kabuletê nunca lhe afectem o raciocínio.


----------

